# Happy Birthday LisaCSCO & Drakkar



## richtee (Aug 23, 2008)

Have a great day folks- and welcome to the "Club" Lisa!


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy birthdays to you both. Hope your special day brings all that you want


----------



## allen (Aug 23, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA AND DRAKKAR,


----------



## 1894 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthdays  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Enjoy and make it a great one


----------



## daboys (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday you 2. Have a great one!


----------



## vince (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bassman (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy birthday to both of you.  May you have many, many more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## sweethanky (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy B-day


----------



## cman95 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy..happy to both of you.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday both yall!  Besure ta enjoy yerselves on this here special occasion!


----------



## meowey (Aug 23, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!  Heading off to the Colorado State fair today, suppose to be some BBQ there...and funnel cakes...and corn dogs....and cotton candy....I better takes some Tums....lol

gonna be great...

Lisa


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa and Drakkar.  Lisa...I'm right behind you on the big "Four-Ohhh".....(next month).....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you both have a great day!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## ck311 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy B-day have a good one and take it easy


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa and Drakkar, may you have a great weekend and continue to visit us at the SMF.


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2008)

LOl..I'm thinking you better walk  ;{)  Aw heck  ENJOY!


----------



## erain (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa and Drakkar!!!!! have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa and Drakkar!!


----------



## kookie (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday to both you..........


----------



## monty (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lisa and Drakkar!

Lisa, hang in there, girl! Yer only starting to get to the better part of life.

Drakkar, yer still a pup! Enjoy!

Many happy returns to both of you!

Cheers!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday to both of you hope your having a great day!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy birthday to the both of you.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 24, 2008)

We just got home from the fair...never thought I would say this because everyone always talked about how good they are...but I do NOT like smoked turkey legs.  They sure look good, but I dont care from them....anyone else?


----------

